# Не знаю, к какому врачу идти (тахикардия)



## noobeleng (11 Авг 2017)

Добрый день! Проблема в следующем, 2 месяца назад выявились проблемы с ЖКТ, начитался я тогда про всякое нехорошее, и в какой-то момент у меня появилась тахикардия при вставании, стоило сесть или лечь, сердце сразу же, довольно быстро, успокаивалось. Лег в больницу на обследования ЖКТ, заодно сделали ЭхоКГ сердца и Холтер, по ним все нормально, сказали у меня Соматофорная вегетативная дисфункция, выписали успокоительное, Тералиджен. Какое-то время я не обращал внимания на сердце, толи помогло успокоительное, и я действительно страдаю от невроза, толи просто не обращал внимания. Но несколько дней назад проблема вернулась, стоит встать, сердце бешено стучит, чувствую его всей грудью, также стали заметны экстрасистолы, чувствую очень сильный толчок в груди. Прочитал, что это может быть вследствие наличия шейного остеохондроза, один из методов самодиагностики - хруст при наклонах головы - присуствует. 

Вопрос в следующем, может ли такое состояние действительно быть от шейного остеохондроза, или это действительно невроз? 
Еще сторонний вопрос, не смог записаться в поликлинику к неврологу, записался к терапевту, это правильно, он может начать заниматься этим вопросом и направить к нужному доктору?

Заранее благодарю!


----------



## Пельмень (11 Авг 2017)

@noobeleng, а эндокринолог смотрел?


----------



## noobeleng (11 Авг 2017)

@Пельмень, да, смотрел, когда я в больнице обследовался, с гормонами нормально все было.


----------



## La murr (11 Авг 2017)

@noobeleng, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему *необходимыми сведениями* 
Как разместить информацию, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## noobeleng (11 Авг 2017)

Антон, 25 лет, Москва

В данный момент проблема в следующем: при вставании из положения лежа или сидя резко повышается пульс, иногда темнеет в глазах, иногда появляется звон, темнота и звон пропадают, пульс нет. При ходьбе пульс ниже, чем просто при стоячем положении.

История описана в первом посте. Вкратце лежал в больнице с ЖКТ, в то время уже проявлялась проблема с пульсом. Обследовали, сказали соматоформная вегетативная дисфункция.

Веду достаточно сидячий образ жизни, работа за компьютером, месяц назад ходил в бассейн, после ухудшения не ходил. В области шеи еще с юношеского возраста есть горб небольшой.

Помимо ЖКТ анализов и исследований делали ЭхоКГ и Холтер, общий анализ крови, мочи и кала, биохимию крови. В мае делал МРТ головного мозга (напугал себя опухолью)

Прикладываю полностью эпикриз при выписке, в нем есть результаты анализов крови, мочи, кала, УЗИ ОБП, ЭхоКГ, Холтер, УФГДС и колоноскопия.

На прием к терапевту записан, завтра пойду.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Авг 2017)

Желательно обратиться к неврологу или психотерапевту по месту жительства.


----------



## ssv (18 Авг 2017)

noobeleng написал(а):


> Антон, 25 лет, Москва
> В области шеи еще с юношеского возраста есть горб небольшой.



"Горб" прям компьютерный. У самого такой был. Двигайся парень. В твоем здоровье ни один терапевт не заинтересован.


----------

